# Verarschung? 2 x Defekte Netzteile Dark Pro 850 & 1000watt



## Airondragon (5. August 2014)

Moin all,

ich habe vor 7wochen ein Netzteil gekauft Dark Pro 1000watt.. da waren die Sata3 Anschlüsse defekt. Das Netzteil wurde umgetauscht und musste 4-6Wochen warten bzw. hab vom Händler eine Gutschrift bekommen. (Bin aus der Schweiz und nein da gibts kein vor ort austausch oder sonst was) Als ich die Gutschrift hatte, hab ich mir das 850watt Netzteil Dark Pro gekauft und hab mich mega gefreut als ich es heute bekommen hatte! Und endlich mein Crossfire System testen könnte.. Hab zur vorsicht zuerst das Netzteil an meinem fertig PC (Medion) getestet.. und siehe da.. der Lüfter des Netzteils geht nicht!!! Alle schwören auf diese Marke, aber bis jetzt nur scheissereien.. und anrufen kann man Be-Quiet auch nicht aus der Schweiz.! Und nein ich warte keine 4-6 Wochen mehr bis ich ein neues Netzteil kriege.


Freundliche Grüsse


----------



## norse (5. August 2014)

Und weiter? Mein Gott ... Passiert halt. Da kann keiner was für.
Wenns dich so stört dann kauf eins einer anderen Marke und gut.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. August 2014)

Pech kann man IMMER haben. Das ist nicht BQ! Schuld sondern FSP oder Seasonic (bin mir gerade nicht sicher wer die DPP 10 über 550W herstellt).

Nimm doch das Antec High Current Pro oder so.


----------



## Airondragon (5. August 2014)

norse schrieb:


> Und weiter? Mein Gott ... Passiert halt. Da kann keiner was für.
> Wenns dich so stört dann kauf eins einer anderen Marke und gut.


 
Be-Quiet kann was dafür! Hier im Forum schwören ja eh alle auf Be-quiet! und darum hab ich das Netzteil auch gekauft.


----------



## Buxxdehude (5. August 2014)

Mimi

Für was brauchst du denn so viel Watt?


----------



## longtom (5. August 2014)

Der Lüfter vom Netzteil dreht sich nicht aber sonst läuft es oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden ? Kann auch alles in Ordnung sein da der Lüfter eine Temperatursteuerung besitzt und sich jeh nach Last regelt ,evtl. steht der Lüfter einfach wenn keine Last anliegt schon mal versucht ?


----------



## BenRo (5. August 2014)

Sowas passiert halt extrem selten und du hattest jetzt das Pech, dass es dich getroffen hat. Es gibt auch Leute, die zweimal in ihrem Leben vom Blitz getroffen werden oder im Lotto gewinnen. 

Hier im Forum "schwören auch nicht alle auf Be Quiet!" sonder hier werden einzelne, bestimmte Be Quiet!-Netzteile bzw. -Serien häufig empfohlen. Weil sie eben sehr gut und leise sind.


----------



## Airondragon (5. August 2014)

Sonst läuft es.

picload.org - fast 'n' easy imagehost

Dieses Kabel ist im weg. Und öffnen darf man das Netzteil ja nicht.. sonst ist die garantie weg.


----------



## longtom (5. August 2014)

Achso wegen nem Kabel dann ists was anderes ,ich dachte der Lüfter läuft nur nicht an beim Einschalten .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. August 2014)

> Be-Quiet kann was dafür! Hier im Forum schwören ja eh alle auf Be-quiet! und darum hab ich das Netzteil auch gekauft.


 Du hast ganz einfach nur Pech gehabt und trotzdem bleibt es eines der besten NTs. Ich hatte selber auch schon Pech mit denen ( 2 x sofort Defekt das 3. nach 12 Monaten ). Danach wurde es Enermax und eines davon war nach 3 Monaten Platt. Warte einfach bis sich hier der Support meldet und kläre fachlich / sachlich die Sache ab. Überall wo Menschen arbeiten passieren halt Fehler
 Schon mal versucht das Kabel mit einem Stift oder so aus dem Weg zu räumen?


----------



## FrozenPie (5. August 2014)

Wenn du unzufrieden bist, dann nimm doch z.B. einfach dieses hier: Antec High Current Pro HCP-850 Platinum
Antec sitzt allerdings in Finnland 

Ich hab mit meinem DPP10 550W absolut keine Probleme, aber dafür mit anderen Dingen die ich auch drei mal umtauschen musste bis sie funktioniert haben. Defekte sind nicht so selten wie man immer denkt


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. August 2014)

Mein Bruder hat Be Quiet und alles Perfekt! Fehler Passieren den, es werden von Menschen hergestellt.
Meine Eltern haben sich ein Aquarium von Eheim geholt. Zu erst Pumpe Schrott, bessere geholt, auch Schrott. Dann nach 6 Monaten Aquarium gerissen.
Also größeres gekauft, Undicht, im Laden wollten wir umtauschen aber 5 Weitere waren fehlerhaft, zu 2. Filiale gefahren neues bekommen. 
Dabei sind Unterschrank Schrott und 2000L Wasser weg und mehrere Fische gestorben.
Das neue Aquarium von Eheim, bis jetzt keine Probleme, Pumpe ist keine mehr von Eheim.

Ich habe seit 2009 eine 1046 Eheim im Einsatz, und TOP Teil.


----------



## FTTH (5. August 2014)

> Das ist nicht BQ! Schuld sondern FSP oder Seasonic (bin mir gerade nicht sicher wer die DPP 10 über 550W herstellt).


Alle über dem 750 Watt sind von Seasonic. Darunter FSP.


----------



## FrozenPie (5. August 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Alle außer dem 850 Watt sind von FSP. Die 850 Watt-Version ist von Seasonic.


 
Die 850W und größer, also auch die 1000 und 1200W Version sind von Sea Sonic


----------



## FTTH (5. August 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Korrektur!  Was mich verwirrt hat ist dass außer dem 850 Watt alle nur 80 Plus Gold haben.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (5. August 2014)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Wenn du unzufrieden bist, dann nimm doch z.B. einfach dieses hier: Antec High Current Pro HCP-850 Platinum
> Antec sitzt allerdings in Finnland


 
das zum beispiel eine gute alternative, auch würde ich nur aufs pcghx forum was geben da es da halt viele bq fanboys gibt für die bq das non plus ultra ist.
zur netzteil suche immer mehrere foren heran ziehen, da jedes seine eigene "vorlöieben" hat, du aber so nach nen paar foren eine ahnung vom realen zustand der netzteile hast.

aber auch wie alle anderen sagen , pech gehabt.

so häufig sind defekte an sowas auch nicht, den sonst würden die verhassten singlerail nts schon mehr wohnungen abgefackelt haben^^. andere foren werden dir betsätigen das die pcghx bq fanboys da sehr hetzerisch unterwegs sind^^.

mfg

p.s.: nicht zu vergessen natürlich die guten ausnahmen in pcghx forum die immer eine auswahl empfehlen und bei single rail nicht gleich in flammen stehen!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. August 2014)

@xXx Was redest du bitte ? Wo sind die BQ! Fanboys? Wir en BQ! genauso wie Corsair oder what ever. Wir sagen NIE nimm BQ! weil alles andere Schrott ist, wir empfehlen auch (bis 550W) das Antec TPC, Seasonic PCGH Edition, das Superflower oder die Gold Serie von LC-Power eventuell das Xilence Performance.


----------



## FrozenPie (5. August 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> @xXx Was redest du bitte ? Wo sind die BQ! Fanboys? Wir en BQ! genauso wie Corsair oder what ever. Wir sagen NIE nimm BQ! weil alles andere Schrott ist, wir empfehlen auch (bis 550W) das Antec TPC, Seasonic PCGH Edition, das Superflower oder die Gold Serie von LC-Power eventuell das Xilence Performance.


 
Er hat schon recht, da vor allem die Neueren hier im Forum immer nur BQ als das einzige Empfehlen  Die Größeren/Erfahreneren geben ne Auswahl an verschiedensten Geräten, aber da diese nun mal in der Minderheit sind, entsteht halt dieser Eindruck. Leider


----------



## be quiet! Support (5. August 2014)

Hallo Airondragon,

ich habe deinen Post schon hier beantwortet.

Vera...g? 2 x Defekte Netzteile Dark Pro 850 & 1000watt

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Airondragon (5. August 2014)

Ja danke. Das Netzteil hat auch so einen hohen piepton. Fliegt mir hof ich nicht gleich um die Ohren oder?


----------



## ASD_588 (5. August 2014)

kann man das kabel nicht mit einen platik stäbchen auf die seite drücken?


----------



## be quiet! Support (6. August 2014)

Airondragon schrieb:


> Ja danke. Das Netzteil hat auch so einen hohen piepton. Fliegt mir hof ich nicht gleich um die Ohren oder?



Nein, hochfrequente Töne werden meist bei schnellen und hohen Lastwechsel, durch sich aufschwingende Spulen, erzeugt. Ursächlich können hier, neben dem Netzteil, auch die GPU und/oder das MoBo sein. 
Kannst du evtl. mitteilen, unter/bei welchen Bedingungen die Geräusche auftreten?

Gruß

Marco


----------

